# Cracked Corn v. Whole Corn?



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Just dropped alotta money on feed and blocks. The feed store ran out of whole corn so i bought cracked. the guy at the checkout said deer prefer whole.

looks like it would spread better and make the deer work to find the pieces. I had them go through 50lbs in 24 hours!
Any difference in its attractiveness? Just wanted to see if i wasted my money or not.

thanks in advance!


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

The cracked corn will be just fine. I saw a deer nibble on a turd once so that'll be an upgrade.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

They'll eat it for sure, problem is every bird in North America will find it first.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Shouldn't be any difference. 

50lbs in 24hrs? You need to get a timed feeder.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

They'll eat it.....if the birds don't get it all.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

You're good to go.


----------



## wisbooner3932 (Feb 5, 2011)

I prefer to use canned corn


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

ur fine!


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

I have to be the dissenting opinion in this crowd. My experinces have shown that they MUCH prefer whole corn. I have had cracked corn just sit in the feeder and mold, but as soon as I cleared it out and put whole corn back they emptied the feeder.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

You will be better off with cracked. I tried the while corn deal once. 1 Doe stood infront of my camera like a Hoover vac and sucked up almost the whole bag. Cracked makes them hunt for it.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

A-OK with shelled...we use cobbed corn where there alot of turkeys...and shelled where there is not...we use food plots whenever we can however some places we hunt there is no plottable ground so we go to piles with my "special mix" and minerals all year round...like a mini plot...since you are in NY and get snow PLEASE try to feed them through the winter until spring greens start to pop up...they really get used to the easy food...especially during hard winters. good luck!!!


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

wisbooner3932 said:


> I prefer to use canned corn


i here they liked cream corn the most


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

i wouldn't use it if Jimmy cracked it...


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

QS34Reaper said:


> A-OK with shelled...we use cobbed corn where there alot of turkeys...and shelled where there is not...we use food plots whenever we can however some places we hunt there is no plottable ground so we go to piles with my "special mix" and minerals all year round...like a mini plot...since you are in NY and get snow PLEASE try to feed them through the winter until spring greens start to pop up...they really get used to the easy food...especially during hard winters. good luck!!!


Feeding deer is illegal in NY, isn't it?


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

AmishArcher said:


> i wouldn't use it if Jimmy cracked it...


If Jimmy cracked it, I don't care.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Cracked corn will be a lot if dust in it thus your getting less corn for your money 

slayer of deer via tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> If Jimmy cracked it, I don't care.


only if his master's gone away


----------



## Z06Killer (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah it will set and mold and clump up in most feeders. I would just spread it by hand until you get some of the whole


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

The deer where I hunt prefer whole corn. they will eat cracked but not as fast as whole


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

My brother puts cracked in front of his camera and it works great. Corn is corn. They will eat it.


----------



## ARnut31 (Dec 24, 2006)

Ear corn works the best if you just putting it on the ground. They have to chew it off the cob so it lasts a lot longer.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cracked corn will work but everything else will visit your feed sight to include about 1000 black birds which sucks. They can put a hurting on cracked corn fast and the turkeys too. Cracked corn will also mildew and turn rancid much faster than whole corn if you live in a high humidity or snowy environment. I dont use cracked here in Florida because it rots too fast and stops up the gravity feeders with all the dust and small pieces that get wet and clump up.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

This thread is cornier than Oprahs stool after a 4th of July party!


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

PassYoungBucks said:


> They'll eat it for sure, problem is every bird in North America will find it first.


Exact reason i wont use cracked corn.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

This thread explains why I see deer in the woods with lighters.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

phade said:


> Feeding deer is illegal in NY, isn't it?


It sure is.


----------

